# Computer freeze then Black screen



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello,
I am having problems with my computer which i cannot solve myself so i will describe my problem and i hope someone will help me.
The problem is that, when working on the computer (either playing World of Warcraft or watching movies, facebook, youtube that kinda stuff) sometimes my screen freezes while the mouse cursor is still moving for another 5 secs and the sound is still on, then after those 5 secs the mouse stops and the sound stops either and i get black screen on my monitor saying "No Signal" and i have to restart the computer so it goes back to work again. I tried OCCT tests for the CPU and my VGA but i get no errors and normal temperatures. I tried MemTest on my RAM and the first time i did it the computer crashed the same way it does after 30 mins of the test... the next day i started the test again and it ran smoothly for couple of hours with no errors...
So if anyone can help me with this problem I would be very grateful. I dunno for sure if its the RAM that is cosing the problems or anything else like the graphic card or something else...
My computer configuration is:
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD EVO
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260 3.2GHz
VGA: Asus EAH5750 Formula 1GB DDR5
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston
I'm looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when testing the ram did you run memtest with one stick in at a time?

what is the make model and wattage of your power supply? if youdo not open the case and have a look at the label on the psu.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

I ran memtest with both sticks inside and tested "All unused RAM". My PSU is Delux ATX-750W P4.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

memtest is not accurate with more than one stick installed you must test that stick then swap slots and test again then do it with the other ram.

Your power supply is crap and a very good suspect.

Is your system one you bought from a shop or one you built? if it is one you built please go into the BIOS and post your temperatures and voltages.

If its one you got from a shop download CPUID hardware monitor and post the temps and voltages from there.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

I built the machine myself, i took a picture in the BIOS and i attached it, have a look. The psu is crap i know that do u suggest i should replace it with better one ? and what do you recommend for my machine ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The same wattage but a good make like corsair, seasonic or xfx.

Run the OCCT psu test and see what happens, see how you temps do.

Your 12v voltages looks a little high but its within tolerance and the cpu temp is slightly high too. Do you clean the system of dust with compressed air regularly?


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup i clean the computer inside regularly... I will run the OCCT psu test for 1 hour and let u know what happens after that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the psu is very intesive do not do anything whilst thest is running.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Just finished testing the psu i will attach the chart results have a look at them.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

And here are 2 more of the same testing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what did the 12v reading say?


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

There wasn't any chart result for 12V... Only this 4 charts.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there should be a 12v one too. When I get my results from OCCT I get 8 seperate files the four you have posted above plus a 3.3 a 12v and two others I forget what they are.

But looking at those charts you have done your psu is spiking but within tolerance if you saw the 12v spike a lot then we would know for definet the psu is on its way out.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

I just saw in the OCCT settings the 3.3V and 12V monitoring are Disabled and there arent proper 3.3V and 12V readings for them to select... In the list there are: 1.02 (CPU Vcore), 1.55 (VIN1), 5.05 (+5V), -12.22 (-12V), -13.31 (-5V), 3.23 (VBAT).... Which one is for 3.3V and 12V here ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is there not a +12v reading?

the -13.31 is quite worrying as that is more than a 10% drop which is the tolerance level. the 12v is the most important voltage reading and - or + 10% means the psu is struggling.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope there isn't any +12V reading in the settings.... So what do you suggest now ? the psu is cosing the problems or or maybe i should re-check the RAM again ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

memtest is only accurate when one stick is installed you should test the stick for several passes in each slot then repeat with the other stick.

Download prime 95 and with hardware monitor open run prime 95 on the full on cpu and ram test for one hour and see what happens. Take note of the temp increases in hardware monitor and post back the results.

If prime 95 stops automatically then that will indicate a problem with the cpu (heat) or ram (unstable).


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

I ran Prime95 test for 1 hour and few mins on "Blend torture test" and finished with no errors it was running smoothly... i got these in results:
[Thu Jun 02 21:31:33 2011]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Thu Jun 02 21:47:15 2011]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Thu Jun 02 22:03:31 2011]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Thu Jun 02 22:19:48 2011]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
I will attach 2 pics from the temperatures and the voltage taken from SpeedFan, take a look at them (the first one is few mins after the start and the second pic is before i stopped the test). What do you think after this ? what should i do next ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont trust speedfan. it is for fans only the temps can be very innacurate. You should use hardware monitor or real temp.

If you look at the voltages for your 12v on speed for its says your psu 12v is 16.32v and your 3.3v is 1.14 if this is the case then your psu is tottally on its way out. But like I said dont trust speed fan.

If your hard drive was 42 degrees you would be getting problems with it and your cpu is overheating but like I said use hardware monitor or real temp.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

So which hardware monitor should i get CPUID Hardware Monitor or ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Zlate said:


> So which hardware monitor should i get CPUID Hardware Monitor or ?


there is only one hardware monitor and thats the one by CPUID


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

So here i ran the prime95 test again for like 2-3hours and i had hardware monitor on. Ill attach the results take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the max cpu temps are too hot for that cpu. I suggest taking off the thermal paste and reapplying some fresh paste.

Your hard drive is quite hot too maybe add some fans to the case.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok I will do that. What about the psu, do you think that is cosing the problems ? Should it be replaced ? Because at first i was suspecting at the graphic card (coz the monitor was going off saying "no signal") but i think the vga is fine coz i ran tests on it, plus after the screen freeze the mouse is still movable for 5-10 secs and i think if the vga was wrong the mouse would stop immediately... then i suspected the RAM but also ran some tests on the RAM and didn't show any errors... What do you think now as a final conclusion ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cpu needs new paste psu is underpowerd. So replace paste, replace psu.


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you think this psu will be enough for my computer ??eXtreme Power Plus 460W (120mm fan) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD EVO
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260 3.2GHz
VGA: Asus EAH5750 Formula 1GB DDR5
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston
HDD: WDC WD1600JS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

definetly not. Any modern pci e system should be on a minimim of 550w and and with that card you should be running atleast 650w. If you want to upgrade the card in the future then you will have to buy a bigger wattage.

Coolermaster make good power supplies but not great. Great power supplies are made by seasonic. These are seasonic, corsair (TH, AX models), xfx and pc power and cooling like I said you should be running a 650w atleast


----------



## Zlate (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh ok because i was looking at some other brands and on most of them it is labeled for example 800W and it says Real 400W or something... This one from Cooler Master is 460W real im quite sure and I thought it was enough...


----------

